# Cleaning receipt now needed for damage fee!?



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello Uber People,

Quick question for ya’ll. I had a passenger puke in my car last night just before bar close. Most of it hit the door but some made it into the fabric of my seats. After taking numerous photos of the damage I did what I normally do - drove home, cleaned the car myself and then submitted a damage fee request to Lyft. 

Lyft got back to me this morning and said they had charged the passenger $100. Down from $150 every other time this has happened. Thanks, Lyft. But the icing on the cake was a line in their response that said I needed to provide them with a cleaning receipt within 24 hours to prove the damage fee funds were used as intended. Are you f** kidding me!? It was 2 AM. I’m not gonna let that sh** just sit there overnight and seep further into my fabric. Have any of you had to report damage since they started asking for receipts? Will they revoke the damage fee if I don’t provide them one?

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

I would fabricate a receipt from a made-up car cleaning place on Microsoft word and submit it to them. I doubt that they would check to see if it’s real.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

So, no receipt no money?
The email indicates these are being held waiting for verification.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

The money has already been added to my earnings. No idea whether or not they will take it back should I fail to provide them a receipt.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Had a guy urinate in the requisite vomit bag, exposing his weiner to me in the process, then spill.

Lyft says its fine, no damage in the photos of biohazardous pee. I sent the story in to the newspaper, as it pisses me off, so to speak.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The lone cleaning fee I had in the last 5 months (minor vomit drips, 99% in bag) LYFT still paid me $100, and asked for cleaning receipt within 48h. I used it as an excuse to take it to the Auto-Spa and give it a deep clean for $100. Was tempted to issue a cleaning fee with my own Canadian Business # (After all, we are contractors), using a downloadable receipt template, but in the end, It was just easier to have my car cleaned professionally.

Bonus, the Wash company got all the white SALT STAINS out of my floor mats.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

They won't take the money back...
They do verify the company name on the receipt....
Lyft can kiss my poop hole


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Had a guy urinate in the requisite vomit bag, exposing his weiner to me in the process, then spill.
> 
> Lyft says its fine, no damage in the photos of biohazardous pee. I sent the story in to the newspaper, as it pisses me off, so to speak.


Dude same I've had older Caucasian bro literally whip his shit out and start pissing in an open cup. I messaged Uber about it they only seems to care about the fact he also had urinated in my rear seat. I should've done the same.


----------



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

LD598 said:


> Hello Uber People,
> 
> Quick question for ya'll. I had a passenger puke in my car last night just before bar close. Most of it hit the door but some made it into the fabric of my seats. After taking numerous photos of the damage I did what I normally do - drove home, cleaned the car myself and then submitted a damage fee request to Lyft.
> 
> ...


What did you do? Did you get cleaned up for $100 and provided the receipt?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

All because some Drivers were cheating ....go back and look at the posts where drivers were gleeful charging $150 for every little crumb...always a few screwing it up for everyone else


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

It's your time that is worth the $100, not an actual company to clean your car. When someone yacks, your night is done. Lost wages and the time it takes take to clean. It was 250 back in the day. Ef them, if they come back and reverse the compensation, stop driving for them.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

dauction said:


> All because some Drivers were cheating ....go back and look at the posts where drivers were gleeful charging $150 for every little crumb...always a few screwing it up for everyone else


 The drivers don't charge anything. It's all on Uber what the rider is charged.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> The drivers don't charge anything. It's all on Uber what the rider is charged.


You know what mean..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> All because some Drivers were cheating ....go back and look at the posts where drivers were gleeful charging $150 for every little crumb...always a few screwing it up for everyone else


There's a difference between faking fees entirely and putting in for legit cleaning fees.

If you make a mess in my car, you should be charged accordingly. I've gotten mud fees before and had ZERO qualms about it.



Ssgcraig said:


> It's your time that is worth the $100, not an actual company to clean your car. When someone yacks, your night is done


Actually the cleaning fees are NOT for lost time/money. I mentioned that when my night was done (for Lyft*) after a puker. This was the Pink Tutu response:










*reason you should have both apps. I did a quick clean and Febreeze the shit out of it and turned on Uber.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

Skyislimit said:


> What did you do? Did you get cleaned up for $100 and provided the receipt?


I never responded. They left the money in my account and I never heard anything else about it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Confused23 said:


> I would fabricate a receipt from a made-up car cleaning place on Microsoft word and submit it to them. I doubt that they would check to see if it's real.


I've never had to submit a claim but you might just be able to print out an invoice from yourself itemizing the time spent and the materials used as well as a description of what was done. For example:

Clean vomit on cloth seat with Acme seat cleaner and floor with Acme carpet cleaner. Deodorize rear interior with Febreeze Auto.

Labor 0.75 hours
Drying time: 12 hours
Loss of vehicle use: 13 hours

Then show Before and After photos.

Also with this you have a summary of your damages as well. It could be that they just want something for legal purposes to show the passenger.

----
An interesting angle on this:

If we are REALLY independent contractors how can they force us to provide a receipt showing "the funds were used as intended"? If as a business owner you decide to use water and cologne to clean it up that is your decision as it is your property and not the company's.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

LD598 said:


> Hello Uber People,
> 
> Quick question for ya'll. I had a passenger puke in my car last night just before bar close. Most of it hit the door but some made it into the fabric of my seats. After taking numerous photos of the damage I did what I normally do - drove home, cleaned the car myself and then submitted a damage fee request to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately thats why i don't pickup lyft riders when the bars close.just uber Riders.anyway uber pays better in my market


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to make a form...

There's forms to do it online for free

https://www.invoicesimple.com/receipt-template/receipt-maker

https://app.invoicesimple.com/v/GSOTbCmzrs

As much as Scruber/gryft lie and cheat us... they have it coming.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

I think it's ****ing rediculous that we can't be paid for the damage interfering in our earning potential of that day. Like last night I must have picked up two dishwashers or the strip club was wet(yay 2am shift) who must have had wet pants cuz they they left my back seat was wet. I called lyft and they issued me $50 but they want a receipt. First what's the deal with giving us $50 before a receipt or estimate and making threats like if I don't provide one it may affect your account negatively also what's with these guys always using may? Anyways I wrote them back and told them if they want a receipt then I'm going to need $120.53 to clean it at my dealership. They wrote back saying give us a receipt and we will give you the rest of that amount.

Okay here is the problem it's not 120$ mess. My stupid dealership won't just clean the back they want to clean the whole interior. 
a part of me feels bad to charge $130 when I was able to address the  mess myself. I want to be compensated for loss revenue that's all and $50 is fare amount to cover that and also teach the pax not to come in our cars wet. But whatever I'm gonna go to my dealership and get my car cleaned. I just feel bad for the pax who is caught in lyfts rediculous policies.



New2This said:


> There's a difference between faking fees entirely and putting in for legit cleaning fees.
> 
> If you make a mess in my car, you should be charged accordingly. I've gotten mud fees before and had ZERO qualms about it.
> 
> ...


What's a 1099K?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

can you imagine getting charge fro a super market for wet footprints on a rainy day? An airplane because you left streaks on the bowl, a bar because you left peanut shells from the free peanuts.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> can you imagine getting charge fro a super market for wet footprints on a rainy day? An airplane because you left streaks on the bowl, a bar because you left peanut shells from the free peanuts.


No no no. Not the same at all. Why not the same? Cuz we don't set the rates. Every other business can set their pricing to deal with clean up costs. We can't. We are stuck getting whatever these guys want to give us and having to eat a lot of expenses that arise from this

And further more these businesses u mentioned can still operate their business. A wet seat is a night killer. I had to call it quites cuz that seat wasn't going to get dry any time soon.

FYI guys the TOS says the most you can get from any damage claim is $250.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LD598 said:


> Hello Uber People,
> 
> Quick question for ya'll. I had a passenger puke in my car last night just before bar close. Most of it hit the door but some made it into the fabric of my seats. After taking numerous photos of the damage I did what I normally do - drove home, cleaned the car myself and then submitted a damage fee request to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Dude, go to fiverr . com and make a post saying you need a Photoshop expert to make a receipt for you. Pay the guy five bucks. Copy the info from a car detailing shop in your area and send it to the guy you just hired on Fiverr. Just make sure the amount is more than $100. Easy peezy.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> can you imagine getting charge fro a super market for wet footprints on a rainy day? An airplane because you left streaks on the bowl, a bar because you left peanut shells from the free peanuts.


Not even close analogy.

My car is my personal property.

Thanks for playing though


----------



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

I think the best bet is not driving lyft at super late night, as they obviously don't really care about us nor our cars.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

take a picture of your elbow and apply elbow grease

this should be receipt enough


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Your an independent contractor. Create your own cleaning company and bill yourself. Send in the receipt. Just be mindful of sales tax laws in your state.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is an email I got from Lyft, the receipt must be from a licensed business. So I am guessing they actually follow up with a call or does a business license search based on your state.



*Jean Carl* (Lyft) 
Jul 6, 11:07 AM PDT 
Hi xxxxxxx,

Our damage team has reviewed the information you've submitted and due to the nature of the damage, please reply to this email with an estimate of repair and receipt of payment from a licensed car-detailing business. Once we receive those documents, I will be able to further investigate this case.

We prefer a receipt or estimate must be:

- Printed (no handwritten documents will be accepted)
- Line-item documents from a licensed auto detailing establishment or repair business (Show address, email address and phone number)
- Estimates should be photographed or scanned (digital estimates will not be accepted)

Best,




Jean Carl
Lyft Support 
help.lyft.com


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's your time that is worth the $100, not an actual company to clean your car. When someone yacks, your night is done. Lost wages and the time it takes take to clean. It was 250 back in the day. Ef them, if they come back and reverse the compensation, stop driving for them.


Oh they're probably still charging the 250 and pocketing $100 or 150 of it


father of unicorns said:


> Here is an email I got from Lyft, the receipt must be from a licensed business. So I am guessing they actually follow up with a call or does a business license search based on your state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! We "prefer". then following every statement is "must"

Here's my take on it, first overnight drivers. We are out of work for the rest of the night if we have to take it in somewhere to be cleaned. Therefore they need to consider the lost wages. Before we would take the money oh, yes and clean it ourselves but we could get back on the road and not costing us much lost income. They can't have it both ways. If we sat to submit a receipt then you need up the fees because not only are we out of income for that night we are also out of income while everything in the car drys. This could potentially be almost 24 hours


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

just go to Staples and get a blank receipt book, get a google number and answer it when they call to confirm


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Didn't a driver just shoot and kill a pax who vomited in his car? He probably knew U/L was going to screw him out of the cleaning fee. Probably going to see a lot more of that happening. Non-desperate people are not driving for these fares. Dealing with vomit can waste an entire day of cleaning and drying. A day without pay plus the cost of cleaning the vomit is going to trigger a lot more of these rage shootings. I guess the stock holders don't care about that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think there's a good side hustle for a couple Uber drivers per City. Mobile cleaning unit?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> just go to Staples and get a blank receipt book, get a google number and answer it when they call to confirm


Down conform to their standards


----------

